# Seeking best chefs knife I can get my hands on



## wolfkrieg (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello all,

This is my first post, and I realize that I am probably the 1000th person to start a thread of this nature, but please bear with me...
I'm not a professional cook although i've been actively following different online culinary courses for a while, but being an at home cook honestly my only customers are my wife and daughter. I've been using twin henckels for the past few years, and they seem relatively good , but I want to step it up with a new investment for my collection. For about a week now i've been reading as many gyuto reviews as I can on these forums and trying to get a good idea of whats out there. Based on past threads and what the very knowledgable and all-to-known BDL has relayed, i've set my eyes on one knife in particular. However, after approaching every distributor of the Konosuke HD Gyuto 240mm in my continent and being unsuccessful, it doesn't seem that any are available for purchase as they are all sold out and apparently not in production anymore?

All this being said, i'm looking for some insight/advise on a knife of the same caliber ( or better ) and style. My budget for my new knife is $300-400. I want a work horse knife that I can use daily for cutting/chopping boneless meats and produce, which led me to the laser style gyuto's. Also, if there is a set of stones or perhaps a few separate stones that you recommend to sharpen this corresponding knife, I would like to purchase these as well as I want to maintain the sharp edge.

I really appreciate any comments or feedback that can be offered, and if their are any specific questions that I should be answering please let me know.

Thank you,
Matt


----------



## cysoon (Jun 3, 2015)

Wolfkrieg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This is my first post, and I realize that I am probably the 1000th person to start a thread of this nature, but please bear with me...
> 
> ...


Why don't you consider custom made knives? I don't know much about it though maybe some other guys could help you. [emoji]128512[/emoji]


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi Wolfkrieg, what country you in?  I haven't heard that Kono's are no longer being made, I do know the parent company is Kaneshige.

Cysoon unfortunately $400 won't buy you much custom knife in many parts of the world. 

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

How about ashi hamono ginga or sakai yusuke ?


----------



## wolfkrieg (Jun 4, 2015)

Rick I am located in BC Canada. Those knives are beautiful millions, are they fairly comparable in characteristics to the konosuke hd? I'll have to read up the reviews and stats when I get home from work.


----------



## cysoon (Jun 3, 2015)

Rick Alan said:


> Hi Wolfkrieg, what country you in? I haven't heard that Kono's are no longer being made, I do know the parent company is Kaneshige.
> 
> Cysoon unfortunately $400 won't buy you much custom knife in many parts of the world.
> 
> Rick


On average how much does a handmade knife cost? I know it's expensive but I never knew how expensive


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Someone recently revealed that shipping to Canada along with incidentals adds $30-40.

The Ginga is comparable to the konosuke, unfortunately both are currently out of stock.

It's easy to get Jon on the phone, chefknivestogo.com answers emails promptly, so you can get an idea of when these will next be available.  That's just how it is with many popular knives.

Rick


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Cysoon, typically a 240 chefs would run over $1000.  Some makers do stamped blades and they cost much less, but still over $400, and they can be hard to get due to demand and low production.  They are usually not lasers, and I really do question whether they are otherwise better than a Konosuke or Ginga.

Devin Thomas is one such maker, his were likely the most desired in the low-end price range, but he hurt his foot and hasn't produced in over a year now.

$500 could get you a 20cm Murry Carter in white #1 in basic stainless clad keruichi finish and plain handle.  His are lasers, well regarded, but again not much availability.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

There are hand forged blades you can get for $150+  but all japanese. I mean look at Shigeki Tanaka stuff on metalmaster for example.  One single knifemaker doing the whole process.  Or hiromoto,  all one guy, hand forged.

Custom means something else, like every knife they make is different in some way and you can have more input in the process.  If you don't know what you like in high end knives, then don't even try to do this.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

American makers aren't cheap.  Even off the shelf stuff by Murray or HHH etc are like $600+


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

What does OP mean by "best"? Performance, appearance, or price? Or the "cachet value" of most unusual or rare?


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

Hi Wolfkrieg

Is the problem of Konosuke knives in getting it shipped to you in British Columbia?  Is it that the Konosuke HD is now represented by the HD2 line - and you instead want the HD (not the HD2)?

I did notice that Chef Knives To Go has become a US distributor of Konosuke knives and has been offering them.  If Mark can't ship directly to you, and if you are in the Lower Mainland area, then you might work with Mark and a shipping/receiving firm on the American side of the border (say, in Blaine, near BC 99/Interstate 5) to have the knife sent there, then you can come south and pick it up there.

One thing I did not see in your posts is the size of the knife.  If a 270 mm blade in a wa handle is acceptable to you, then the Richmond Ultimatum 270 HD gyuto might work.  It's made for CKTG by Konosuke - just labelled as a Richmond knife.

Galley Swiller


----------



## spoiledbroth (Sep 25, 2014)

MillionsKnives said:


> American makers aren't cheap. Even off the shelf stuff by Murray or HHH etc are like $600+


I dont think all of Carter's selection is that expensive, I also don't think all american made blades are that expensive! Chef knives mayhap.

I always thought Carter was from Newfoundland though... His accent is mighty Canadian.


----------



## wolfkrieg (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi Galley,

Thanks for the reply.
I have checked all the distributors that sell Konosuke products and none have inventory of these knives, specifically the Konosuke HD ( or HD2 ) Wa/Ho Gyuto 240mm. This is the knife i've read the greatest amount of reviews on with nothing but positive feedback and it seems like a good fit for me. I spoke with Mark on the phone and he mentioned that he ordered more Gyuto 240mm about a year ago and still hasn't had any arrive yet. I'm almost wanting to hold off a bit longer and see if they will show up but on the same note, if I can get something equivalent then i'd prefer to have it sooner.

Considering i've been using an 8" Chef's knife for the last 7 years or so, I think the 240mm would be an easier transition for me when compared to the 270mm.

Anyhow, I look forward to hearing more suggestions in the meantime.

Matt


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm over lasers, personally.  I have a Konosuke in white steel that just collects dust.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Have you looked at the Takedas that Tosho carry?  They are also real real thin, and have this awesome knuckle clearance.


----------



## wolfkrieg (Jun 4, 2015)

Hey Millions,

I checked out the Takeda's after you posted it last, and they are indeed pretty impressive. There are a few youtube videos demonstrating the various cutting techniques and it's overall effectiveness.
The Gyuto ( https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/takeda-gyuto-medium-240mm ) is a beautiful knife, in fact it's the best looking one i've seen so far. The knuckle clearance is also very appealing, as this was one of my concerns with some of the other knives. Have you used a Takeda before and if so what is your feedback? The knife above is a bit more than I was expecting to spend, but if this knife is going to last a lifetime, I might just make the investment since I probably wont purchase another Gyuto for another 10-15 years.

Also, would this knife be difficult to sharpen and maintain? I've never sharpened a knife with stones before, and I would surely practice on a few different knifes before ever even attempting to remove material off of an expensive knife like this.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## kevpenbanc (Jan 18, 2014)

Aframes stock the Tadatsuna in carbon and stainless. Supposed to be equivalent to the HD2.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Carter is from Canada, don't know where.  The story as he tells it is he went on a Japanese adventure at 18, got accepted as a blade smith apprentice, 17 years later demand for hand forged blades had dropped off and he decided his fortune was in the States, of course he was right.

Rick


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

ahh I just knew his shop was in Oregon


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Wolfkrieg said:


> ...
> 
> Considering i've been using an 8" Chef's knife for the last 7 years or so, I think the 240mm would be an easier transition for me when compared to the 270mm.
> 
> ...


I've found a significant interaction between length and weight of knife. I am very happy with 8 inch chef knife heavy German blades, but with lighter Japanese or American carbon steel I find a longer blade balances much better and is easier to use. My first (and second) Japanese knifes are 8 inch... purchased by me on the assumption that the transition would be easier. The largely go unused and my 4th, 5th, and 6th chef knifes - all 10 inch or longer - are favored. This is what is behind my periodic posting encouraging "try before you buy".


----------



## wolfkrieg (Jun 4, 2015)

Does anybody else have any experience with the Takeda's? What are your thoughts? I'm curious to hear some feedback and also how easy/difficult they are to maintain the edge. Also, does the rustic look disappear over time as I read this on a different post. 

Thanks


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I have actually used it.  My friend bought the 270mm aogami super stainless clad version. 

My notes are

1)  It is unexpectedly light!  I mean this 270mm was lighter than 210mm tanaka I was using at the time.   I'd say it's on the laser thinness level

2) Concave blade face.  That's right, concave...  supposedly, coupled with the tall height, it helps with food release.

3) Real sharp shoulders.  Must have been the new grind

4) Tall!  So much knuckle clearance if that's your thing. 

5) real flat. hardly any belly at all

As you can see, it has a lot of unique features.  I think you can learn and grow into any knife, but if it's your first, last, and only knife, maybe something more middle of the road normal would suit you better.  I think I said it earlier, but for your first japanese knife, I'd steer you to something more normal with good geometry rather than a laser. 

I'm a cleaver user so not a stranger to tall flat knives, but chinese cleavers are also much shorter.  This is like a real long bunka.  It can be awkward to use.  Anyway like any new tool you'll get used to it or you won't.


----------



## bgexl (Jun 27, 2015)

Wolfkrieg, I'm in the exact situation as you. Please let us know if you have found what you are looking for. I also emailed chefknivestogo asking about the Konosuke HD2 Gyuto Ho 240mm. I have been lurking here for about two weeks reading reviews and many comments and this Konosuke seems to be exactly what I'm looking for.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Wellll you guys all obsessing over konosukes. They're thin, but CCK is even thinner.

This is the konosuke white steel 210mm





  








10391014_10102002700139679_1410647089761608656_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jun 29, 2015








And this is CCK KF1303





  








10423628_10102168490569329_5136372944607443876_n.j




__
millionsknives


__
Jun 29, 2015








More efficient, more blade height, less reactive, smashes garlic, doubles as a spatula... and much cheaper. But obviously it is a cleaver.


----------

